

3400HP 1704 ci 24 Cylinders 8 Superchargers - svermigo
http://www.musclecarszone.com/3000hp-1704-ci-24-cylinders-8-superchargers-a-true-monster-why-because-i-can/

======
nemasu
Holy cow, this picture shows how freaking huge this thing is...

[http://www.musclecarszone.com/3400hp-1704-ci-
supercharged-24...](http://www.musclecarszone.com/3400hp-1704-ci-
supercharged-24-cylinder-engine/)

